# Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Everything's fine!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Tessie's due the first of January, Helen a week later. Both are most definitely preggo - I can feel the babies! Can hardly wait! :clap: 
I've got no experience, but by the feel of things, I'm *guessing* Tessie will have one and Helen two. Hoping for :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: because I want some more milkers - but if it's just two healthy bucklings I'll be happy too. Neither one's head smells bucky...so...?
I will try to get pics of them soon. Right now I have a question. Tessie had a bit of yellow/white discharge today. Is this normal or something to be concerned about?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Ooo kids - so much fun. 
Sounds like Tessie was just loosing her mucus plug, totally normal. This can happen anywhere from 1 month to hours before kidding but usually within the 1-2 week mark.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

OK, thanks Stacey. Didn't think it looked bad, but I wanted to be sure. I've only been through one kidding before. I was blissfully ignorant and everything was fine. Now, after reading up on kidding problems, I'm nervous! But also excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

It's OK to be nervous.... even us Pro's... get nervous.... :help:

not very long and you will have babies.... :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Tessie is due the same time as our doe Ithma!  I'm also hoping for doelings too, but will settle with a safe, and healthy mom and baby or babies. 
I have only had 2 does kid, first one had mucus discharge on and off for over a month, and then more as labor started. The other doe had the discharge for a month or so before kidding, but had no discharge while in labor until she was pushing!

Ithma hasn't had any noticable discharge yet, but still 2 weeks left.

BABIES!!!! I can't wait  Here's hoping you get your does!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

I have a feeling.....Im going to be one jealous goat girl....

Everyones having babies way earlier than me....better keep a good watch on your babies LOL


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*



> BABIES!!!! I can't wait  Here's hoping you get your does!


You too! :wahoo: 


> I have a feeling.....Im going to be one jealous goat girl....
> Everyones having babies way earlier than me....better keep a good watch on your babies LOL


 :laugh: Aww, Laura, I hope you can have your babies real soon! Life is never complete without babies of SOME kind!
Why is it we get so excited about something so little?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

I made the mistake of waiting too long....First babies wont be until like april lol....PLEASE take lots of baby pics for me!

I think we get so excited because they are sooooo cute and innocent, precious, and they are just so happy and playful. Plus they just love you! I love the spazzy jumps and the way they just look at you with those cute little faces! AWWWW I WANT BABIES!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> I made the mistake of waiting too long....First babies wont be until like april lol....PLEASE take lots of baby pics for me!
> 
> I think we get so excited because they are sooooo cute and innocent, precious, and they are just so happy and playful. Plus they just love you! I love the spazzy jumps and the way they just look at you with those cute little faces! AWWWW I WANT BABIES!


I agree, they are just too cute in every way! And i think you probably planned it good for spring babies, you'll avoid the bitter cold temps! I think the next time we have does bred for the early part of the year we'll try for March/April kids.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*



> I made the mistake of waiting too long....First babies wont be until like april lol....PLEASE take lots of baby pics for me!


Sure, I will! And by the time yours are born, mine will be half grown, so I'll be in need of a baby fix.  I'll be watching for pics!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

We can help eachother lol.

Im already excited for BABIES!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Here are the pictures.
This is the papa, Lil' Hill Flashback.









Tessie (notice anything funny?)









Helen


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

OMG That is one pretty boy!

I love them all!!

Gonna have some awesome babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Your babies will be arriving a good 6 weeks before mine!!! I think that Helen may have 3 in there and Tessie 1...possibly 2 and they are sure to be flashy just like their daddy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Very nice...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Thanks everyone!


> I think that Helen may have 3 in there


That would be so cool! She got HUGE with her first - a single buckling - so I'm not getting my hopes up too high. But when I feel her belly, I really think she has _at least_ 2.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

There was a visible earthquake inside her this morning. I think there must be two bucklings - already playing King of the Mountain. :laugh:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

wow they are beautiful~!! love that buck..  so excited for you babies..mine are not due til February 8th....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Thanks. We call him Flash. Same name as your buck I think?
Hoping for lots of healthy babies for you, and everybody else!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

O boy....I hope you get some feisty girls from them!! The wait is getting shorter :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

They are due right around my first one she is either due dec.31 or January 5th so I am super ready and she is took she looks like a beached whale i feel so bad for her.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

I saw her! She's huge. Looking forward to pics of her kids. Boer kids are SO cute with their floppy ears.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 2 weeks to go*

Looks like it will be rather cold when they kid. (Probably still above freezing, though.) They don't have a barn, only a doghouse. How often should I check on them? How often should I check ligaments?
We're thinking of rigging up a makeshift baby monitor type thing. Are they sure to bleat when they go into hard labor? Might I miss it anyway???? :help:
P.S. I had thought that baby goats could stand cold pretty well, so I wasn't too worried, but I have read some things on here that scare me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 1 week to go*

I've only had 2 kidding experiences days apart in July. Both my girls, when they went into hard labor would scream while pushing. It wasn't horrible though, but you could definitely tell the difference no matter where you were at.
As for the cold, I'd think they should be okay as long as there is no draft coming in on them. Just make sure they aren't shivering the coldest parts of the day. I am learning too as my first doe due for winter is due on Saturday.
We have a mini barn with 2 stalls, but we don't have stall doors yet. So I've had to use a pallet in front of the door and I keep a tarp over the top part of the door. If it's windy out I will tie the tarp down on the outside to the bottom of the pallet to block the wind.
Tarp isn't a 'cure all' but it can definitely help keep the wind out. I have tarp everywhere right now until we get things fixed the way we want! My buck's temporary house is a frame of pallets with tarps tied over it, and it works GREAT. 
So depending on how the doghouse is set up, you can try to block the front so they don't get too much draft on them, but you have to make sure they get air.
We're supposed to work on the barn and addition tomorrow or Wed and I CAN'T WAIT.

BTW, we don't have electric in our barn, and we don't plan on using anything like heat lamps, or anything of that sort unless it's absolutely necessary. If your baby gets cold everyone has suggested to me to cut the arms out of a sweatshirt and put it on them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 1 week to go*

Thanks for the ideas, HoosierShadow. we have two or three pallets - I'll see what I can do with them.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 1 week to go*

They won't necessarily bleat when they go into hard labor. I have actually never had a doe scream or make any real noise while giving birth so far.....I had a FF doe that screamed bloody murder ALL DAY LONG on the day that she gave birth, then went completely silent as soon as it was time to lay down and start pushing. Didn't make a peep during the actual delivery. The only time any of my does have screeched or been noisy while having babies is when I have had to go in to assist. They are always very upset about that... Lol.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 1 week to go*

Ooooh...I will be checking ligaments every evening, and when they start getting soft will check more often, when they go away will stay up all night if necessary. Do you think that will be enough to ensure that I am there for the birth?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - 1 week to go*

It has been enough for me, but I'm not as experienced as many of the people on this boar. Sometimes it feels like the ligs are totally gone and you are so convinced .... but they are still barely there. For me, if the ligs are truly gone I have always had kids within 48 hours. It can be so tiring though.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - ANYTIME!*

Today is day 146 for Tessie. Her ligs haven't softened though, so it'll probably be a few more days.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Helen's getting read*

Well, maybe Tessie was bred later than I thought. Today would be 153 and her ligs haven't softened at all. (It was a pen breeding and they were together for several months, so I guess he got her on her next heat.)

On the other hand, Helen's ligs are almost gone and she's bagging up! 
It's supposed to snow 5 inches tonight and then keep on snowing tomorrow! :shocked: Almost unheard of for Alabama. I will be up all night checking on her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Helen's getting read*

Some have a 5 day heat could be that.

I hate snow - hope you make it through ok.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Helen's getting read*

Thanks! Looks like she'll have them today though; she's having contractions. How long after starting contractions do they go into hard labor?


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Contractions!!*

good luck! can't wait to see picks... They are going to give you some little beauties in there!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Contractions!!*

My doe started contractions yesterday at about 3p.m. and had her first kid at 10:45p.m. so you might have a little while good luck.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Contractions!!*

Well, she kidded about 15 or 20 minutes after I posted that: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
I was hoping for girls, but these boys are beauties, healthy, no kidding problems, so I am happy!
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: 
Will post pics just as soon as I get them uploaded!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - HELEN KIDDED!!*

YAY!!! congrats to you man the babies are really coming this weekend I feel like everyones does that have been holding out are going these last couple days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - HELEN KIDDED!!*

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2* So glad to hear that all went well...can't wait to meet them!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - HELEN KIDDED!!*

Thanks everyone! I posted pics in Birth Announcements!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Tessie getting ready*

Maybe I was right about Tessie's due date. She bagged up and her ligaments softened overnight. Today is 154, so that's not really late. We have 7 inches of snow on the ground! I hope the kids are born during the day so they'll be dried off before night.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - Tessie getting ready*

Wishing Tessie good luck today!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

Tessie is straining and bleeding bright red blood. Could somebody PM or email me your number right away, please? Stacey, maybe? Or SOMEBODY!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

The placenta is coming out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

I hope she is okay. Was it the freaky red blood that comes gushing out around the time she pushes the babies out? I know this kinda freaks me out with each of our does kiddings <3 - but last one was the worst and I was by myself>.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

you can call me too 619 922 8827 denise


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

Thinking good thoughts for you


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

Thank you so much everybody! The placenta was coming out first (my EMT brother calls it placenta previa) and I ended up having to pull the kid. One big kid! Alive and energetic, thank the Lord! Haven't checked gender.
She's not bleeding anymore - I think it was the umbilical cord. Will keep you updated! Again, thankyouthankyouthankyou everyone who emailed and pmed me your numbers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

OIC wow very scary but it sounds like it ended well! Congrats! BTW, where are the pics? hehe


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

:kidred: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

CONGRATS!!! So sorry I wasnt available -- just so happens at that time the service people killed my phone 

So glad others stepped up to help


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

Good job getting her out alive and congrats on the doe


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

Good for you lucky for you you ended up with a doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tessie and Helen's Kidding Thread - EMERGENCY!!!!*

Wow...what an ordeal..... I am sorry... there were problems.... but glad...things turned out OK ...good job.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, now everyone's settled down and I can write coherently.  
Tessie's labor was proceeding MUCH slower than Helen's. She finally lay down and pushed, and after a few minutes (too long, I thought) a little red blood showed; then the placenta started to come out! Right on top of it were two front legs and a nose - kid in correct position, just coming out with the placenta. :hair:
My newly-turned-EMT brother was helping deliver. I went in a little way and tried to push everything back, but it wasn't working; brother said I should go ahead and pull; the kid was probably dead anyway. So we pulled until the mouth and nose showed; brother suctioned and the kid started breathing, THANK YOU LORD! We pulled out an awfully big kid, nothing ruptured, and the placenta stayed put.
My mom was super! She stood right there holding the flashlight and answering all my questions. She's mother of 9; she ought to know a lot!

I am immensely happy that the kid and the mom are fine; the doeling is absolutely GORGEOUS. It's dark right now; I will take pics in the morning! A huge THANK YOU to everyone who sent advice and phone #s, even if I didn't end up using them!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

One more question: Tessie passed the placenta, and now has a light grayish-red opaque substance oozing out. Is this normal?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:leap: Congrats~~~ :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Fantastic! You did great. Sounds normal to me. Can't wait for pics.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :hi5: congrats....


> One more question: Tessie passed the placenta, and now has a light grayish-red opaque substance oozing out. Is this normal?


 Does it have a foul odor?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I will smell next time I check on her. Last I checked, it appeared to have stopped coming.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that sounds normal -- but watch her for signs she seems off. If so then put her on 5 days of penicillin

but goats usually have a discharge off and on for up to 4 weeks after kidding.

beings her delivery was different then most thats why we want to be on top of it


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK. :thumb: I checked and it had stopped coming; no foul odor. I am giving her vitamin C right now to help her fight infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: sounds great..... :thumb:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, I bet that was scary. Good job with the delivery and congrats on the :kidred: :applaud:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I was really scared, but I am SO thankful everything turned out all right.
I haven't seen her poo or pee since. Is this something to worry about? She may very well have done it, I just didn't see, and I've been watching. :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You may not see it  I didn't see mine pooping until just the other day, and they are a week old today. Eventually it turns yellow and seedy looking and can be runny if mama's colostrum is thick. Breast fed babies have the same kind of poo, hehe!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I meant the mama.


----------

